# Creamy clouds lemon biscuit



## JackalR (13/1/16)

Who has stock of said eliquid in 3 mg. 

Thanks


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/1/16)

Hi @JackalR 

We have in Stock. 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/lemon-creams-e-liquid-616?category=80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/16)

And you can get an extra bottle because shipping is freee with VapersCorner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JackalR (13/1/16)

Lol @Andre will give the first bottle a bash before ordering more 

@Vapers Corner order sent and paid via pay fast for one bottle at 3mg 

Ref SO608

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/1/16)

@JackalR Thanks for the support. @Andre is right. Also, the juice is very very good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (13/1/16)

Vape Cartel has this in stock too 
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/creamy-clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/16)

Vape king also has stock

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JackalR (14/1/16)

Order came through today from @Vapers Corner and what can I say its amazing thanks guys. Should of listened to @Andre and ordered a 2nd bottle. Runs beautifully on the Airek with a .03 ohm dual micro coil 24g at 65 watts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

JackalR said:


> Order came through today from @Vapers Corner and what can I say its amazing thanks guys. Should of listened to @Andre and ordered a 2nd bottle. Runs beautifully on the Airek with a .03 ohm dual micro coil 24g at 65 watts


HRH would have used her sixth sense retort on me - "I told you so!".


----------



## BibbyBubbly (14/1/16)

LOL, same thing happened to me. I received my first bottle of Creamy yesterday from @Vapers Corner and immediately ordered another bottle from @Kieran. Kieran also mixed me some clean cut 3mg (70/30) to mixed the juice down a bit for when the lemon gets too potent.
Thanks @Vapers Corner and Vape Cartel, both of you deliver excellent service!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

